# Import Export Laws



## Phoghat (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any hard ( with some documentation) information on bringing items into Mexico? What's allowed/not allowed and what's needed to import items>
I'm an airgun target shooting enthusiast and have lived here for two years. 

I have a small collection of air rifles that I left in the States with a son, and I'd like to bring one or two back with me when I visit later in March of this year. I am positive that they are legal here, as they are for sale almost everywhere, including the local Wal-Mart.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I asked a cop one day and he said they are considered toys down here......


----------

